# Opinion please A4 vs. 320d



## Anto318 (25 Jan 2010)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of changing my car this year and would like some real life reviews and comments on which car you would recommend.

I am split between the Audi A4 and the BMW 320d. I have a budget of 30k and I'm male and 26yrs old. 

I travel quite a lot through work and would like a comfortable drive. I'm also 6'3 so both cars would need to have good leg room.

Again, I'm just looking for some pro's and con's of both from people who have driven either of both cars.

Any info that you can give would be very helpful.


----------



## galleyslave (25 Jan 2010)

I have a 13 year old 3 series and a 10 year old A4 - both have adequate but not outstanding legroom. Try them, both comfy cars. But what about an a6 or 5 series? A6 has much more legroom than a4


----------



## pator (25 Jan 2010)

Lots and lots of comments here on the bm anyway. 

Similar to previous poster I was going to suggest an a6/520d but then reread and saw that you were 26, for some reason I just dont think the 520 (in its pre 2010 shape anyway) suits a younger person. 

Even tho I am a beemer fan the a4 possibly shades it comfort wise for a lot of driving but is close. 320 prob more of a drivers car and bit more grunt.
To be far neither are huge inside, nothing like the room of a laguna/avensis but again these are more family with kids cars.

Most people reckon the "m" sport suspension and the low profile tyres make the 320d too hard for Irish roads. Only thing is alot of 320's IMHO look a bit bland.
A standard se spec with 16inch alloys and you should be fine.
Would you consider a 325 if you are doing a lot of driving? 
What kind of mileage are we talking about?


----------



## Anto318 (25 Jan 2010)

I would normally do around 20-25k miles per year but can see that going up a bit over the next couple of years. I am still very conscious of insurance and for some reason my insurance is still high even though I have no points and still have no claims.

Any other comments will be really helpful.


----------



## Mucker Man (25 Jan 2010)

I drive a 320d and love it, but I'm a little envious of my brother who has an A4. The new shape A4 are lovely and they have a lot of leg room, front and rear.


----------



## gebbel (25 Jan 2010)

I think they are hard to separate. Both are delicious cars, good looking and reliable. I have driven both, my current car is the B7 (2005) A4 while my brother drives the 320d. He prefers the A4 and I must admit so do I..even though his 320d has a higher spec (Cruise control and Multi-funtion steering wheel). You won't be mistaken whatever you choose.


----------



## Pique318 (26 Jan 2010)

Don't forget bout the Lexus IS220d and the Merc C220cdi, Honda Accord and even the Impreza Boxer Diesel.


----------



## galleyslave (26 Jan 2010)

about the only thing for sure is it needs to be diesel! After that, get down to the dealer and drive  both. Audi and BMW are hard to seperate so down to personal preference, but as Pique said, try others also. New Mondeo is supposed to be very good... and is particularly spcacious


----------



## kieran160 (26 Jan 2010)

i have 320d m sport model annd i am delighted with it, im doing about the same mileage as yourself 25-30k per year. i have to admit i find the m sport suspension harsh on minor roads but on main roads its fine. i have had mine three years and i have never had as much as a puncture in it, touch wood! i find the 320d  better to drive over the 2.0tdi a4. if i had 30k to spend i would be in a 520d m sport!


----------



## JOEC26 (26 Jan 2010)

Hi; I would recommend a 08 onwards A4 2.0 litre Tdi (I have one & it's economical & has low road tax). I replaced a Lexus IS 220d and I would not recommend it (at least up to 07 the gearing was all wrong & the economy not a patch on the A4.....I'm not sure if they ever changed it). With the Audi try to get some spec such as leather (the cloth seats are a bit nasty in some trims!). I have 82 k on my 08 & the only problem has been a faulty passenger window electric window switch.


----------



## DerKaiser (27 Jan 2010)

Mucker Man said:


> I drive a 320d and love it, but I'm a little envious of my brother who has an A4.


 


gebbel said:


> I have driven both, my current car is the B7 (2005) A4 while my brother drives the 320d. He prefers the A4 and I must admit so do I..


 
Brothers?


----------



## tosullivan (27 Jan 2010)

Pique318 said:


> Don't forget bout the Lexus IS220d and the Merc C220cdi, Honda Accord and even the Impreza Boxer Diesel.


 why the Impreza?  I'd be looking at the Legacy...you should pick up the outgoing model for well within your budget, NEW.

2nd choice would be a 09 Accord


----------



## upport (27 Jan 2010)

If you require space,comfort,economy,style then a well kitted out 520d is your answer.


----------



## Anto318 (29 Jan 2010)

Thanks everyone for you comments. I'm testing driving a few 320d and also A4's today. I'm also taking a 120d for a test drive.

Has anyone any comments or experience with a 120d?


----------



## bruce wayne (29 Jan 2010)

might I suggest

[broken link removed]

its basically an A4


----------



## gebbel (29 Jan 2010)

bruce wayne said:


> might I suggest
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> its basically an A4



It's not basically an A4. It's a Seat Exeo.


----------



## bruce wayne (31 Jan 2010)

perhaps you misunderstood me, allow me to explain.  

It is a new car in the seat brand which has been made and developed using the same platform and parts as the Audi A4, including many interior fittings. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SEAT_Exeo

Much in the same was the Skoda Octavia is essentially a VW Golf, and the Superb is a VW Passat.  The benifits of being part of a large group of manufacturers is that you can share parts and technology under the various brands to appeal to different markets and price brackets.

Quite common practice.


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2010)

bruce wayne said:


> ... the Superb is a VW Passat...


The new Superb is not a Passat.


----------



## LouthMan (2 Feb 2010)

A4 all the way, just bought one up the north and all in got a A4 2.0 tdi 2009 in Dec 2009 for 26K euro, 143 bhp and 8K miles, demo model from Audi UK ! Lovely motor 50 miles to the gallon


----------



## LouisCribben (19 Feb 2010)

I own a 320d, and I spent a week recently driving my parents A4 2.0 litre diesel.

They are quite different cars, the Audi is quite a bit bigger, especially the boot. 
Also the rear seats in the audi fold forward giving a lot of extra storage space, something not possible in the BMW.

They are both great cars.

The 320d I own is 156bhp I think, so it's a bit more powerful than the 141bhp Audi, this is noticable when you overtake on the motorway.

If I had to be in an accident, I'd rather be in the A4, it feels a little more heavy and bulky, although they both get 5 in the NCAP safety ratings.

I enjoy driving the 320d a bit more than the Audi, maybe because it's a bit smaller, and a bit lower to the road, it seems to be a bit more fun to drive, but that's a subjective judgement.

If I had a family, I'd get the A4 for the extra space, but for a single person, I'd get the 320d.

I'd prefer the brand image behind the Audi than the BMW, but then again that's a subjective judgement.

And aesthetically I prefer the new shape A4 than the BMW E90 320d, a very subjective judgement I admit.

But one good thing about the 320d is that nobody can call it a glorified Passat, which my father called his Audi recently which I think was very unfair.

All things considered, I wouldnt swap my 320d for an Audi. A4


----------

